# Outlook Attachment Options?



## gevans (Aug 26, 2004)

I am sending an attachment - the attachment shows up in the body of the email when it used to be in the line under the subject line (under the to: & from - what changed? How do I change it back?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

What software are you using? Just so people can give you specs on how to fix it.


----------



## gevans (Aug 26, 2004)

MS Outlook 2004


----------



## gevans (Aug 26, 2004)

Oooops!! I meant... MS Outlook 2003!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you have Outlook set to compose messages in HTML format? That should place the attachment in the attachment box. If your message format is HTML or Plain Text, the attachment will appear in the Attach line below the Subject line. If your message format is Rich Text, the attachment will appear in body of the message.
*Tools*> *Options*> *Mail Format* tab> *Compose in this message format*, choose *HTML* from the drop down.


----------

